# Central/North AL GTG- Nov 12



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*BigAl's Big Birthday Bash!*


I would like to invite everyone over to check out the new garage, listen to some cool audio systems, hang out and cut up with your friends, and help me celebrate my Birthday. We will probably also have a pre-meet and tuning session the night before.

The place: My house in Hayden, AL (about 25 miles north of Birmingham)
The date: Saturday, November 12 
The time: 9AM to 9PM

Optional things to bring:
- your favorite demo music 
- a folding chair
- a camera
- Tools and tuning equipment
- a friend
- a canopy

I'm open for suggestions on what we can get for lunch. I'm leaning towards barbecue, but grilling is an option.

I hope to see you there!


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: BigAl's Big Birthday Bash! 11/12/16*

List of attendees

1) Alan (BigAl205) 2015 Ford Explorer


----------



## lynchknot (Sep 27, 2014)

*Re: BigAl's Big Birthday Bash! 11/12/16*

Happy Birthday BigAl. If I wasn't so far away i'd be tempted to bring over a Hillary piñata for the birthday bash.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: BigAl's Big Birthday Bash! 11/12/16*



lynchknot said:


> Happy Birthday BigAl. If I wasn't so far away i'd be tempted to bring over a Hillary piñata for the birthday bash.


Damn, I forgot this will be right after the election. I will either be fairly happy, or extremely sad.

:laugh:


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: BigAl's Big Birthday Bash! 11/12/16*

Let's be honest though, it is a lose/lose election this year.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: BigAl's Big Birthday Bash! 11/12/16*



BigAl205 said:


> Damn, I forgot this will be right after the election. I will either be fairly happy, or extremely sad.
> 
> :laugh:


You can start being sad right now, Trump not gonna win.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: BigAl's Big Birthday Bash! 11/12/16*



Niebur3 said:


> Happy Birthday!!!! Let's be honest though, it is a lose/lose election this year.


 Bingo!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: BigAl's Big Birthday Bash! 11/12/16*

Birthday wishes in advance- bad karma.


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

*Re: BigAl's Big Birthday Bash! 11/12/16*

^^^What B-day wishes????


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: BigAl's Big Birthday Bash! 11/12/16*



Niebur3 said:


> ^^^What B-day wishes????


 Happy B-day is a wish, isn`t it?


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: BigAl's Big Birthday Bash! 11/12/16*

Back on track...

I'll be there. Looking forward to it.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

*Re: BigAl's Big Birthday Bash! 11/12/16*

Thanks guys, but my birthday's still 2 months away


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

*Re: BigAl's Big Birthday Bash! 11/12/16*

I'll update this 'un for ya'...

1) Alan (BigAl205) 2015 Ford Explorer
2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) 2011 Ram Quadcab
3) Erin (ErinH) 2006 Honda Civic Sedan


----------



## GLN305 (Nov 2, 2007)

1) Alan (BigAl205) 2015 Ford Explorer
2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) 2011 Ram Quadcab
3) Erin (ErinH) 2006 Honda Civic Sedan
4) Glenn (GLN305) 15 Ram


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

1) Alan (BigAl205) 2015 Ford Explorer
2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) 2011 Ram Quadcab
3) Erin (ErinH) 2006 Honda Civic Sedan
4) Glenn (Glenn) 15 Ram
5) Jason (papacueball) 2011 Dodge Charger
6) littlemissGTO (Shauna) Boeing 737


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

I bet Shauna hopped up the engines on that there 737 to make it break the sound barrier


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

I'd like to try and make this...

Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Holy crap... Google Maps shows 52hours from my house to Hayden??? Oh wait, GM was set to "walking" time 

1) Alan (BigAl205) 2015 Ford Explorer
2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) 2011 Ram Quadcab
3) Erin (ErinH) 2006 Honda Civic Sedan
4) Glenn (Glenn) 15 Ram
5) Jason (papacueball) 2011 Dodge Charger
6) littlemissGTO (Shauna) Boeing 737 
7) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

It will be good to see you again, Eric


1) Alan (BigAl205) 2015 Ford Explorer
2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) 2011 Ram Quadcab
3) Erin (ErinH) 2006 Honda Civic Sedan
4) Glenn (Glenn) 15 Ram
5) Jason (papacueball) 2011 Dodge Charger
6) littlemissGTO (Shauna) Boeing 737 
7) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT
8) Paul (PaulD) Honda Accord


...and it looks like Shauna is confirmed


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Thanks Alan, looking forward to seeing you again as well!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

And Shauna is flying Southwest so she will indeed be coming via 737, lol.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

At this point it looks like I'm out for this  Work just told me I'm needed that weekend...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Boooo


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

BigAl205 said:


> Boooo


Agreed... but with this particular project, things change all the time, so hopefully it will be delayed...


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

If not, you'll be missed


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

It better get delayed. I owe you that demo you drove off without getting. Shoulda heard how Kendal asked for his. PRICELESS:laugh:


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> It better get delayed. I owe you that demo you drove off without getting. Shoulda heard how Kendal asked for his. PRICELESS:laugh:


You'll have to tell me...

So I do IT work and if Alan has Wi-Fi, I could always bring my laptop and provide support from his driveway... that is if Alan allows non-BigAl205 corporation laptops on his network


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

EeeDeeEye said:


> You'll have to tell me...
> 
> So I do IT work and if Alan has Wi-Fi, I could always bring my laptop and provide support from his driveway... that is if Alan allows non-BigAl205 corporation laptops on his network


Sorry, I somehow missed this reply. I'll set up a visitor wifi account for those who need it 

...and less than 6 weeks to go epper:


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

That would work!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hopefully the cavalry shows up. Lots of great people in the northern Bama area.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

5 weeks and counting!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

Hopefully there's a little chill in the air. I'll bring my own screwdriver...:surprised:


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Hillbilly SQ said:


> It better get delayed. I owe you that demo you drove off without getting. Shoulda heard how Kendal asked for his. PRICELESS:laugh:


And... it got delayed, so I'm in. Plus, my company enforced a 'week-off-without-pay' and I'm taking the week before the GTG... no excuses for not being ready.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Awesomeness!


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

just a reminder... less than a month away. I'm looking forward to seeing my buds and hopefully meeting some new faces.


----------



## bigbubba (Mar 23, 2011)

1) Alan (BigAl205) 2015 Ford Explorer
2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) 2011 Ram Quadcab
3) Erin (ErinH) 2006 Honda Civic Sedan
4) Glenn (Glenn) 15 Ram
5) Jason (papacueball) 2011 Dodge Charger
6) littlemissGTO (Shauna) Boeing 737 
7) Eric (EeeDeeEye) 2016 Mustang GT
8) Paul (PaulD) Honda Accord
9) Kelly (bigbubba) F150 Harley edition...maybe


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

ErinH said:


> just a reminder... less than a month away. I'm looking forward to seeing my buds and hopefully meeting some new faces.


Thanks



bigbubba said:


> 1) Alan (BigAl205) 2015 Ford Explorer
> 2) Chris (Hillbilly SQ) 2011 Ram Quadcab
> 3) Erin (ErinH) 2006 Honda Civic Sedan
> 4) Glenn (Glenn) 15 Ram
> ...


:rockon:


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Wow, just 3 weeks away


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

And now 2 to go


----------



## thmaynard (Jun 25, 2015)

Sounds like fun ... I'd like to join yall - I'm from Bham, so just a short drive away. I'll bring my 2014 Maxima, which I would call a work in progress.


----------



## Axehead (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks for the invite hillbilly sq. I may be in Gatlinburg that weekend. If not I'd love to come.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Everybody is invited!

Just a little over a week to go, it's getting crunch time


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Everybody is invited!
> 
> Just a little over a week to go, it's getting crunch time


Since my stuff ain't selling I may as well put some of it in the GC. Probably have the factory junk rta'd with my Arc 10 and the rears hooked up with the necessary plug-in on the mini 2x4 I kept to process rears. Since it won't be a HUGE meet I may as well put Erin to work to see what we can do with rears. I have what looks to be a great platform for them. Wiring will be a spaghetti mess but unfinished installs are nothing new and expected to be seen at meets. It's just the nature of the beast


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

there's a small chance I won't actually be able to make this thanks to work travel. I was voluntold for testing in the desert... leaving Sunday and right now I'm scheduled to fly back home the following Sunday which means I wouldn't be at the meet. I'm hoping they'll cut cord earlier due to the govt holiday so I can get back home on Thursday.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Well so much for the "Erin's Fix-It Corner" idea I had


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe next time? I'll plan my meet for a day you can override it. 

&#55357;&#56876;


----------



## ErinH (Feb 14, 2007)

Maybe next time? I'll plan my meet for a day you can override it. 

?


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

ErinH said:


> Maybe next time? I'll plan my meet for a day you can override it.





It's getting close! So who is up for a Friday night pre-meet? I'll have to leave about 9:30 to pick up Shuana at the airport.


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> It's getting close! So who is up for a Friday night pre-meet? I'll have to leave about 9:30 to pick up Shuana at the airport.


meeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I've sent out directions to everybody, but if you didn't get them, let me know.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Looks like the weather is going to be sunny with a high of 66. We are in an extreme drought, so everything is dry and dusty and you might want to take some allergy meds before heading out.


----------



## mumbles (Jul 26, 2010)

Got them Alan, thanks


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

BigAl205 said:


> Looks like the weather is going to be sunny with a high of 66. We are in an extreme drought, so everything is dry and dusty and you might want to take some allergy meds before heading out.


My nasal spray will be my best friend! This year has been like a bowl of cherries for allergies...THE PITTS!


----------



## Hillbilly SQ (Jan 26, 2007)

So what's the word for Friday evening? I'm guessing Glenn will be in town. Haven't heard if Jon is coming or not after being on a flying sardine can for so long. I plan on getting there early evening leaving the house around noonish.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Glenn should be here between 4 and 6, depending on how early he leaves and traffic. I have to pick up Shauna at the airport at 9:30, so a few of us could meet up for dinner in Fultondale or Gardendale around 7ish.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Woot! Today's the day...I'm looking forward to seeing everyone.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

I want to say thanks to everyone who came out. I had a blast and hope to have another one soon, and hopefully by that point, the garage will be in order and I'll have something to demo..











From left to right... Tom (thmaynard), Paul (PaulD), Jason (papcueball), Glenn, Shauna (littlemissGTO), me, Chris (HillbillySQ)


Next for me....several days of rest and relaxation.


----------

